# EXT plow controller for sale



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have 2 EXT controllers for sale. 
one works perfect. Brand new i think like $350. I used it for maybe a month.
the second one is one of the defective where when angling right the right wing retracts. figure it could be good for someone to grab cheap as a backup just in case there controller went down. It works fine its just annoying.


----------

